# Is Aspirin ok for my older cat?



## xbutterflyx (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi,

Today I took my 14 year old cat Frankie to the vet because he hasn't been looking or feeling so well in the past week. Just 2 days ago he lost his buddy, our other cat; Snoozer to a very aggressive tumor that burst. Frankie has gone down hill since. Frankie I think is depressed. I knew he needed a check anyway so I took him to the vet. I wanted to make sure he was ok after what just happened to my other cat. Its been a long week. The vet said Frankie has a heart murmor, and to prevent a blood clot he suggested 1/2 of a baby aspirin every 3 days. I have read conflicting reports regarding cats and the safety of aspirin. My vet is doing a blood test on him for a hyperthyroidism and kidney test. Please reply if you can help. I would greatly appreciate it. . .


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I wouldn't let a cat go near regular aspirin. A friend of mine laid some aspirin on the table because he was going to take them, but ended up forgetting about them and the cat ate them. His cat was extremely sick and almost died. I don't know about baby aspirin--I've never heard of a vet recommending them for animals, that's new to me. :?:


----------



## xbutterflyx (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I have read that under certain circumstances that small doses of baby aspirin can be taken with your vets supervision. However I have also read that it is difficult for them to break it down in their systems and the vet must monitor them for toxicity. I don't know what to do. Does anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Have you gotten another vets opinion? I personally wouldn't let my cats near aspirin b/c of all the stories I hear about how it is bad for them. I'm assuming you want to believe your vet since they are an experienced doctor in the field but maybe if you don't want to give aspirin consult another vet and see what they say. I'm sorry about your other kitty though. <<))


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*aspirin*

A 10# cat can take up to a baby aspirin (81 mg) every 3 days. That's how long it takes the liver to process it (the half life of aspirin is 56 hours). As long as you are doing it with vet supervision, you should be fine. Do buy a buffered or enteric coated aspirin. The 81 mg aspirin they sell for people with heart disease works fine and is easier to give than childrens' flavored versions. Bayer and Ascriptin make coated aspirins. 

However, you cannot cut the coated tablets in half, because the cut edge then loses its coating and presents raw aspirin to the tummy; so you may have to go with the buffered childrens' version.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

My vet has had me give buffered asprin every 3 days before. There are very few pain killers approved for cats, and most of them don't work well as blood thinners if that's what's needed, so sometimes asprin is the best thing there is. Any medication can have potentially deadly side effects.


----------



## Snoozer100 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi, This is xbutterflyx, on my other account. My daughter changed our account to Snoozer100, whom just passed away on Tuesday. Snoo was our other long haired black cat that we had for 15 years, he was surely a best friend and MUCH missed. 

The info. your sending regarding our other cat; Frankie is very helpful regarding the aspirin. Keep it coming. :wink:


----------



## Snoozer100 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Dr. Jean

Your info was very helpful! I started Frankie off on a childerens aspirin. (81mg), and the vet has told me to give it to him every 3 days and to cut it in 1/2. Is there an aspirin you recommend that can be cut in 1/2 without harming him? 

Re: Frankies kidney and blood work, Frankie has tested positive for hyperthyroidism, but neg for kidney issues, thank God! The vet put him on Tapozole for the next 30 days to level his thyroid out. I am also considering the Radioiodine treatment for him in the next couple of months. Any opinion on this? 

Thanks soooo much!


----------



## Snoozer100 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Aspirin for cats*



EmmaLemonPeel said:


> I'm no expert, but as a "sufferer" (I really don't mean that in the literal term AT ALL) of a heart murmur myself since I was little (I'm now 40), I wasn't aware that heart murmurs carried a risk of blood clots!! As I said, I'm no expert, but I really don't think that's correct. None of the heart specialists I have seen have ever even mentioned blood clots, aspirin or warfarin, or the need for any medication at all, and I've just had a look at a few links that I found in Google when I typed 'heart murmur' and couldn't find any reference whatsoever to blood clots. I've always led a perfectly normal and healthy life and have not been affected by my murmur in the slightest. Of course, I know that cats and humans are different, but a murmur is a murmur is a murmur.
> 
> Please don't just go by what I'm saying, but I'm wondering whether you should get a second opinion, as it just sounds too weird to me.
> 
> ...




Hi Emmalemonpeel,

Thanks for your reply. I think my vet recommended 1/2 a baby aspirin every 3 days for my cats murmor due to a possible vessel blockage? I am no expert either, he said people with heart conditions usually take cumadin if needed under their Dr.'s supervision. But this would kill a cat, so he recommeded the aspirin to make the blood flow easier. My fater-in-law also has a heart murmor and he's great. He's now 70 years old. Thanks again for your reply. This cat forum is new to me and it's great to get so many opinions and advice!


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

The doctors at our practice recommened aspirin all the time for certain patients. 
Yes you must ask your vet first. Aspirin is appropriate for some patients SOME of the time. If you start your cat on some other suppliment/medication make sure you have asked your vet if it is still ok for your cat to continue the aspirin. If anything changes in your cat "grows sicker some how, odd behavior" stop the aspirin until you speak with your vet about it. 

Emma: I'm not sure if this is an "american" forum, as we have members from all over the world which attend here. Nice to have you join us!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's probably not necessary, but I feel safer reminding our members that ASPIRIN should NEVER be given without a vet's order. One aspirin has the potential of killing a cat. If your vet orders it, make sure you understand the orders and follow them to the letter.


----------



## Snoozer100 (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks all for your help! With Frankies Vet supervision he is taking 1/2 a baby aspirin (81mgs) every 3 days to prevent a possible clot. However the other day DrJean on this forum said if I break the aspirin in 1/2 the aspirin will no longer be coated and goes directly into him which is toxic. Please help. Any suggestions  regarding this?


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I wonder if you can put them in those gel caps. I don't know where they sell them, but you can buy gelatin capsules that don't have anything in them, so that you can put bad-tasting powdered medications inside. Maybe you can insert the 1/2 baby aspirin in one of those or crush it first. I'm really not sure. Have you tried PMing drjean? I would suggest to just call your vet, but you have some justified reservations with his/her advice.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Snoozer: By posting your last question, am I to assume that you are cutting these tablets in half before giving them to your cat then?

Please check with your cats doctor and find out exactly how he wants it to be given, and preferance on brand, coating, etc. Perhaps he/she could also give you more feed back on the aspirin re exposed to the stomach.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*cutting aspirin*

Yes, the cut side loses its protective coat and can release aspirin directly into the stomach, which can (and likely will) cause ulcers. If you coat the cut side of the aspirin tablet with vaseline, butter, mayonnaise or similar, it will help, but you could still have leakage in the stomach. The coated aspirin are designed not to dissolve until they reach the duodenum (intestine). You might want to ask if you can give a whole one every 3 or 4 days. It will be safer on the tummy. 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Snoozer100 (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your advice regarding giving my cat aspirin.

I am hearing so many different things regarding giving Frankie aspirin. Last week when I took him to the vet he was not feeling well. We had just lost our 15 year old cat, Snoozer, suddenly to a tumor that burst just 2 days earlier. I think with my mind in a fog and I may have misinterpreted why my vet was giving him aspirin. I first thought for the heart murmor. Frankie is currently taking Tapozol for Hyperthyroidism, which he was just diagnosed with last week. The doctor also gave him GlycoFlex for arthritis. The pills are quite large. A few days later I called to ask if there was a smaller pill for the arthritis I could give him, they told me just to give him an aspirin every 3 days (half), for the arthritis. I am a little confused why he recommended the aspirin and will call my vet, however I think I will discontinue the aspirin and try to find a natural remedy for his arthritis. I am not sure if Frankie is depressed about missing his bud, Snoozer or if he just isn't feeling well from the meds. Maybe the tapozol for the hyperthyroidism is making him feel off. But I guess in order to narrow the problem down, I will first take him off the aspirin. Does anyone have suggestions for a "natural" remedy for his arthritis?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*arthritis*

Glycoflex is a natural remedy (contains perna mussel, a source of glycosaminoglycans, of which glucosamine is one) and works pretty well. However it contains a lot of alfalfa, a diuretic that may be contraindicated in an older cat.

An alternative product is Nu-Cat, a vitamin that contains perna mussel. The downside is the dose, 4 tablets a day, but cats usually will eat them as a treat or crushed in food). The same company (Vetri-Science) makes both Glycoflex and Nu-Cat.

You can also give 250 mg glucosamine sulfate, and 200 mg MSM, per day. 

These treatments all take some time to work, 3-4 weeks in many cases, but the results can be dramatic.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

